# Why do YOU want to join the CF?



## dearryan (9 Nov 2005)

Many of us have different reasons as to why we want to join the ranks of the Canadian Forces. Is it the job security, the pay, the training, the opportunity to serve one's country. Perhaps a family member was a soldier, or you needed help paying your way through school. Maybe the thought of sitting at a desk for 30-40 years is not your cup of tea, or the realization that without a pension one needs about a half million in RRSP's to retire semi comfortably. There are many good reasons to join, and I personally am interested in others reasons. I must say I fall into almost all those categories listed....especially the desk bit.  

R


----------



## Zombie (9 Nov 2005)

Ryan, here are a few threads that have some reasons for joining:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31273.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/768.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1432.0.html


----------



## dearryan (9 Nov 2005)

damn! I guess I didnt search very well. If anyones got anything else....


----------



## DraconianGuard (23 Nov 2005)

Why am I joining the CF?


I have several important reasons, all of them I think are valid reasons for signing up for the military for a few years. I hope to go into the Combat Arms as an Infanteer, and I'll be dropping by the Missisauga recruiting centre on Thursday. I hope, however, that I will be heading off for Basic in September 2006 after my 19th birthday. My plan is to go either Regular Combat Engineer or Infanteer.

The first reason is more or less about tradition. 

Both my parents were in the military, were married in the military, and lived in the military. My brother was born in an obscure town called Wakka(sp?), and I was born in Calgary before the CF base Dana was closed down(My father was EME, my mother part of Supply). From that we moved to Kingston and my father graduated from RMC with honours, and then we left.

But, as for family, I've had most of my relations in the armed forces both in the military from my parents to my great grandfather. My brother was looking at joining up, but opted for College instead. My aunts and uncles were in the military, as well as my grandparents on both sides. There's only one or two relatives that didn't join. As far as Combat Arms goes, only a couple of my relatives have been either Infantry or Artillery (My one uncle was part of the Airborne, but was dishonourably discharged for some unknown reasons )

So I thought that I would more or less carry on the family tradition from here, hoping that I inspire my own generation to do the same.

Another reason would be to give something back to my country. More or less I feel as if I owe it for what it has given me for my eighteen years of life. I am proud of being Canadian, and I have no problems making sacrifices to ensure its survival. I have no issues with following orders, obeying commands, and when I am set with a task in the CF I will not complain and always give my 160% best. 

As far as leaving Canada for deployment, I don't think I'll have many issues leaving the country (though the destination might be tricky) as I never had issues with moving. That is, after doing so many times in my life that everything's a change of scenery.

A final reason, before I have to head off to work, would probobly be the most important reason for me.

I think that joining the CF would be a physical and mental challenge, that forces me to change and adapt to a new enviornment. Overall, I think that going through the Army will allow me to open new options in my life, as well as make me a better person as a whole. I think that the skills I learn in the Army will help me later on in life, and that it will give me plenty of good experiences and skills that will stay with me forever. 

Overall, that's the sum of my reasons. I'd go further into why if I didn't have to speed off in order to get ready for work (more or less, walk through this blasted snow for forty minutes).


----------



## Guy. E (25 Nov 2005)

1) i was born an Army kid ( dads been to Kuwait, Bosnia, Crowatia and alert)
2) skilled trade
3) idea of retireing at 42ish with pention 
4) wrenching on planes
5) not having to worry about heavy duty rent/ morgages/ trying to make it on my own
6) benefits are cool
7) i have no idea what it would be like to live as a Civi the rest of my life....


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (25 Nov 2005)

It seems to be the only job (yes, ive tried a few) that I can do, and love at the same time, and feel as though im doing something worth doing. To myself at least.

A second place would perhaps be the RCMP, but the CF is always going to be my occupation of choice, and the combat arms untill im physically incapable of continuing.

I love the army.


----------



## GreenerThanGreen (26 Nov 2005)

Since birth I've been interested in the military. From 1999 to 2001 I was in the Royal Canadian Air Cadets (Basic and ITLC ruled, home squad wasn't as good of an experience). From 2001 to summer 2005 I was iffy on the military, especially in this time of uncertain wars and I'm quite political (very anti- big government) and was iffy about joining the military under a government I don't support. But then my cahjones dropped and I said, "Either serve or shut up." So as soon as I can finish up my paperwork, I'll be trying for Army Reserve Infantry.

Both sides of my family have military histories. On my mom's side I'm related to the Nobel clan of the Border Reivers that battled for over 300 years. My great-grandfather (RIP) was a soldier in the Second World War. On my dad's side my uncle is a Reg Army doctor, my aunt the same, but retired. My dad's cousin fought in the Lebanese Civil War. Two cousins of mine, brothers, were/are US Army Rangers. One is still in, the other a PMC. I'm working on finding out more about my family history.

I want to be a warrior. My family history added with my personal feelings are a good mix for the military bug. I want to serve. I want to serve to know, to experience, to make memories, to be the best. What I learn in the Reserves (and maybe Reg, depending on how life turns out after college) will be with me forever.


----------



## blacktriangle (26 Nov 2005)

It's a job... and one that I'm actually interested in.

Most of my friends are just going to university for the sake of it once high school is over, but have no real plans. I see no point in tagging along..


----------



## tommy25 (26 Nov 2005)

I've always had the CF in my mind since playing with G.I. Joe with my brother as a little boy.  It has always been a dream of mine.  The last few years I have been putting more and more thought into the idea.

3 years ago my family took vacation to the Boston area to visit friends.  What I saw there was inspiring to say the least.  It was post-9/11, and on every other house there was a flag flying to show love for their country.  I don't see that here where I live.  I'm not saying we don't love our country as they do, because we do.  That being said, I want to wear that little flag  on my shoulder and serve my country.  That is the main reason for my desire to join the CF.  Of course the pay, challenge, chance to see the world, learning new skills for life, and meeting new friends are very attractive as well.

In the end, it's all about that little   for me.

God Bless,

Tommy


----------



## LordVagabond (1 Dec 2005)

Why do I want to join? (Going DEO hopefully)

-Duty to my country, ye fair Canada   
-I could either a) wear a suit and tie and sit at a counter and count thousands of artifacts a day (archaeology), get paid horribly for it, worry about where I'm living and insurance and all that jazz.... or b) wear a uniform with pride, have some responsibility, do things that most people have to PAY to do and get PAID for it... option b, please  ;D
-The idea of retiring at 45 with a superb pension, while not a driving factor, is very appealing. I could go back to school, get a second degree, or finally travel the world like I've always wanted to.
-I honestly cannot see myself doing well as a civilian. I am too much a military oriented person. I want the challenge, the excitement of deployment and excercises and actually looking after my troops. Basically, I know that the life of an officer is 90% paperwork... but I want in for teh 10% that isn't  :warstory:
-And lastly, like Tommy25... it's for the   as well


----------



## ambex (4 Dec 2005)

I want to join because 
- I have always dreamed of serving my country.
- I really want to get some direction in my life and I think the CF will get me going on the right track.
- I have always been the out of shape kid and I know that the CF will whip me into shape. (I have already lost 10 lbs in the last 3 weeks just trying to get into shape for basic) 
- I need a job so why not get a job I will actually enjoy doing..
- I could say its family history but the last person in my family to serve was my grandpa during ww2 (he trained tank crews) so that wouldnt really work  ;D


----------



## Pieman (5 Dec 2005)

I heard the food was good, and I can't cook.  ;D


----------



## Dog (9 Dec 2005)

Pieman said:
			
		

> I heard the food was good, and I can't cook.  ;D



Yeah!! ME TOO!

I've kicked around Civvie life long enough to know that I'll go stir crazy if I don't join, my family has a rather quiet, but distinguished military history that dates back a VERY long time. 

Everyone who knows I'm heading off to Basic is very unsurprised, as I was genetically designed to ruck through mud, and carry a rifle. Even though I qualified to be every tech in the CF, I didn't even think about doing anything but infantry.

Also to be honest, the police forces that I applied to told me( in very vague terms, so as not to seem outright discriminatory) that I'm too white, too english, and too male to play with them. The army doesn't seem to care, and it's what I originallly wanted to do anyway.


----------



## silverbach (13 Dec 2005)

I wanna join to bring some kind of contribution to my country.

I guess it can be done as a civilian, but most of the times, you gotta be way up in the ladders of society. In the Forces, you are able to do this the minute you're in. Try to find such a job out there in the world !


----------



## bhobson (13 Dec 2005)

silverbach said:
			
		

> I wanna join to bring some kind of contribution to my country.
> 
> I guess it can be done as a civilian, but most of the times, you gotta be way up in the ladders of society. In the Forces, you are able to do this the minute you're in. Try to find such a job out there in the world !



All of the above and more!

I want to work on military aircraft. And what better place than in the air force! Can't wait either! I only hope a position opens up sometime soon!


----------



## SCTE (18 Dec 2005)

Hi there this is my first post but i think this is the right thread for it.
 I've always liked the military just like everyone else on this thread. Instead of joining right away i decided to go to university. I'm in second year of my bachelor degree and i have decided that i want to join the reserves. Just like many of the other people i can't really see myself sitting at a desk all day wearing a suit and tie. I believe that the CF is going to be a challenge and I can't wait.
Tyson


----------



## Fredster (19 Dec 2005)

I'm still having trouble deciding on my trade, but I'm definitely joining in the club.  I want in 'cause I want to see and do things that most people will never get to have.  I want to see action, learn to do different things, and meet good (and even not-so-good) people.  I want to travel too.  And I don't want to sit around, I want to do something that's challenging both mentally and physically.  Mainly though, it's because the few soldiers that I've ever met have said things to me along the lines of "you only get to live life once" and "why live your life wondering what if?"  I figure, why not try?  I may find myself doing greater things than I ever would have living any other life.


----------



## IBM (22 Dec 2005)

For me it mostly about the challenge a military career provides. Like others here have mentioned the idea of a desk job for years+ isn't too appealing, and coming from an IT background my other option would be years+ in front a computer monitor. Having done the latter for a couple of years as a new grad I'm ready to try something different. Besides, not many other jobs would pay me to move around doing so may different things.

Plus, like Pieman I can't cook either...


----------



## Hoover (26 Dec 2005)

I joined because;

- I like sleeping under hoochies.
- IMPs taste good.
- drinking age in Quebec was 18.
- free green stuff.
- exotic travel
- best bunch of friends you'll ever make.


----------



## gnplummer421 (2 Jan 2006)

Greetings,

I just want to say that I got out in '95 after 16 yrs. I receive a reduced pension which I started collecting right away. After a few years of Security work, I landed a great job and guess what; I beat the other candidates because of my military service. My employer was looking for Integrity,professionalism, strong work ethic. I loved the military and do not have any regrets, and it is the main reason why I scored a great, well paid job.


----------



## Jack O. (5 Jan 2006)

I want to join the CF (Army Reserve) because I've been interested in the Military & world news and affairs for years, and I want to join up to serve my country and possibly make a difference in the world. Since I was little I wanted to be a Police Officer, so I think I can gain some valuable experience while doing something that I will enjoy judging by all the threads & posts I've read here by the men & women who represent us.


----------



## militarygirl88 (20 Jan 2006)

Like many who have posted here, I am one for the military. I have always been fascinated with the chance at a great challenge, travel, discipline, serving my country, basically just being the best I can be. The CF will force my to do/be all of this. I was gonna go in right after high school, but now I'm going back for and extra semester after this year to get extra credits, then apply to College to become a Police Officer and at the same time join the Army Reserves...Also I have family thats has/is serving in the Military, so this maybe a tradition things as well, although I'm the first female in my family to enlist.... These are my brief reasons for wanting to join the  CF

Kate

ps. its for the little  on my shoulder too....


----------



## Hansol (20 Jan 2006)

well gents, after having the WORST night ever, i was left with a lot of spare time on my hands. And I found myself thinking about why I enlisted. My reason? I like the boots. Cheers -Cameron


----------



## silverbach (20 Jan 2006)

Good reason, Hansol !

P.S. That pic you use, isn't that a girl ?


----------



## Hansol (20 Jan 2006)

haha nope, thats my sexy smiling face. but thats for the ego boost lol


----------



## silverbach (20 Jan 2006)

well, who ever this is, he's got a girl-like look on him...with the blush, hair, etc. ;D


----------



## Izzie (23 Jan 2006)

I've wanted a career in uniform for as long as I can remember.  It's a family tradition and I could never picture myself doing anything else.  There is so much room for advancement and a future.  The pay is great and the benefits really couldn't get any better.  I am really looking forward to it.  That's it, in a nutshell.


----------



## midgetcop (23 Jan 2006)

I've been fascinated every since playing with G.I. Joes as a little kid (the only girl in the schoolyard, I'll tell ya). 

 :warstory:


----------



## Sphinx 4/73 (23 Jan 2006)

Fredster said:
			
		

> .  I want to see action, learn to do different things, and meet good (and even not-so-good) people.  I want to travel too.



Not sure how much action the Canadian Forces are seeing, but if you want to travel and keep your head down then have nightmares about it latter try the British Forces.  Cheers Sphinx


----------

